# Where is the Orca made?



## seabiscuit (Oct 31, 2006)

One shop told me Taiwain and another shop told me Spain. Does anyone know?


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Depends....*

That depends on what the meaning of "made" is....:wink5:


----------



## zyzbot (Feb 3, 2004)

-----


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

zyzbot said:


> http://allanti.com/page.cfm?PageID=328


some great info, thanks.


----------

